# Berney Arms: Quietest rail stop sees eight-fold passenger rise



## caravanman (Nov 25, 2021)

*Berney Arms: Quietest rail stop sees eight-fold passenger rise*
Berney Arms in Norfolk saw 348 passengers in the year to March, compared with 42 the previous year. 

Berney Arms: Quietest rail stop sees eight-fold passenger rise


----------



## cheerose (Nov 25, 2021)

Geoff Marshall should be putting out his yearly video on this soon


----------



## jiml (Nov 25, 2021)

cheerose said:


> Geoff Marshall should be putting out his yearly video on this soon


I wonder how much of the increase in ridership came from curious viewers of his previous video on least-used stations.


----------



## cheerose (Nov 25, 2021)

jiml said:


> I wonder how much of the increase in ridership came from curious viewers of his previous video on least-used stations.


There is definitely going to be some influence to the numbers. Of course, with 2020... that will skew these numbers all over the place.

There is a part of me that would love to try an All The Stations - Amtrak  but it's probably been done before... and interest would be 'meh' most likely


----------



## Willbridge (Nov 25, 2021)

In 1969 while I was in school at Fort Ord, California, I got the Saturday morning passenger count for the SP _Del Monte _at our flag stop up from 1 to a high of 10. This was done by distributing paper timetables, posting them on bulletin boards, and letting people know that there was a lounge car with liquor sold on the train.

It was a big percentage increase! Perhaps someone in the Greater Berney Arms area has been conducting a similar campaign.


----------



## JontyMort (Nov 26, 2021)

jiml said:


> I wonder how much of the increase in ridership came from curious viewers of his previous video on least-used stations.


Almost certainly all of it - or at least from general interest from eccentrics railfans. It’s one line I must do - along with the Flying Dentonian…








Denton railway station - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## jiml (Nov 26, 2021)

cheerose said:


> There is definitely going to be some influence to the numbers. Of course, with 2020... that will skew these numbers all over the place.
> 
> There is a part of me that would love to try an All The Stations - Amtrak  but it's probably been done before... and interest would be 'meh' most likely


I assume you follow Geoff (and Vicki), which I have done since he was single and focused on London transit. He's talked a few times about tackling Amtrak for an All The Stations series. They did Ireland, which has been very useful planning for my upcoming trip there, but I think he's said that the US is just too big and spread out, with far too many stations in remote areas to be practical. He also acknowledged the infrequent trains would make getting off to do local features difficult and costly. Several viewers/readers suggested just the NEC and a few other well-served routes, and they mentioned (on a Q&A during the height of the pandemic) they were seriously considering it.


----------



## jiml (Nov 26, 2021)

JontyMort said:


> eccentrics railfans


 I like your thought process!


----------



## cheerose (Nov 26, 2021)

jiml said:


> I assume you follow Geoff (and Vicki), which I have done since he was single and focused on London transit. He's talked a few times about tackling Amtrak for an All The Stations series. They did Ireland, which has been very useful planning for my upcoming trip there, but I think he's said that the US is just too big and spread out, with far too many stations in remote areas to be practical. He also acknowledged the infrequent trains would make getting off to do local features difficult and costly. Several viewers/readers suggested just the NEC and a few other well-served routes, and they mentioned (on a Q&A during the height of the pandemic) they were seriously considering it.


Fantastic -- I do follow them a bit, despite being a darn Yank 

I haven't seen them both do a video together recently, so I had hoped that they were still together.


----------



## jiml (Nov 26, 2021)

cheerose said:


> Fantastic -- I do follow them a bit, despite being a darn Yank
> 
> I haven't seen them both do a video together recently, so I had hoped that they were still together.


It hasn't been that long:
Geoff Marshall & Vicki Pipe show off the features of Greater Anglia's new intercity trains. - YouTube 

and I think she has a real job so can't travel all the time. Geoff has a new series coming out on the Paris subway BTW.


----------



## Willbridge (Nov 26, 2021)

jiml said:


> I like your thought process!


And here I thought that _Titfield Thunderbolt _(1953) was an instructional video.


----------



## cheerose (Nov 27, 2021)

jiml said:


> It hasn't been that long:
> Geoff Marshall & Vicki Pipe show off the features of Greater Anglia's new intercity trains. - YouTube
> 
> and I think she has a real job so can't travel all the time. Geoff has a new series coming out on the Paris subway BTW.


Awesome -- and is this the collaboration with The Tim Traveler (another one of my favorites).


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Dec 1, 2021)

cheerose said:


> Awesome -- and is this the collaboration with The Tim Traveler (another one of my favorites).


That sneaky Tim is stealing his thunder with the least used stations in France!


----------



## neroden (Dec 17, 2021)

cheerose said:


> There is definitely going to be some influence to the numbers. Of course, with 2020... that will skew these numbers all over the place.
> 
> There is a part of me that would love to try an All The Stations - Amtrak  but it's probably been done before... and interest would be 'meh' most likely


Following the rules they used for the UK, it's technically easy. There are only 526 Amtrak stations, and the only trains are all-stops trains on nearly every route. If you insisted on actually getting off at each station, then prohibitively difficult, though.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Dec 18, 2021)

Geoff just posted a video of the newest station in the UK, Soham - the last new station of 2021.


----------

